# A couple of visitors



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The last two weeks we have over 20 different bucks on 4 cameras. Most are small.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor little malnouirished fawns. Lundy,let them grow a few years, or if they are eating your flowers or shrubs I could come down next week during shotgun season and clear some out for you. No cost to you. LOL. Nice deer. I'm sure you and Big Josh will have more pictures and stories like every year.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice bucks!...I, myself have been waiting for your stories.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Kim, Good luck to you and the family next week. Hope you get a biggin!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A few more.

We call this guy the Brahma bull buck because of the hump on his back. He has shown up on 3 or the four cameras









Another









This showed up again









Deer and turkeys getting along









Deer and ****









My primary targets this coming gun season


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For those that asked,

The pictures with the black and white header at the bottom were from a Moultrie I-40 the others are from a M-40.

The I-40 is a infrared flash and costs around $179 the M-40 is a standard flash and I bought them for $89.

I think I like the M-40's better than the I-40's. So far battery life has been about the same on both. The each take 6 D cells and are lasting around a month with 2,000 - 3,000 pics each. The flash range seems better on the M-40 and it doesn't seem to be spooking them too much. The sensing range and the trigger times seem OK. I know there are faster cameras but for the money I am happy with them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Those are some nice pics. I've been getting about 1/2 of my pics durring mid day. Noon till 1:30. It really surprised me how much activity came during mid day.









I tried to get my buddy to hunt my stand last Saturday but he wouldn't do it. I took this pic and now he won't get out of it. He heard the camera whirling when I took the pic.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice bucks Crappiedude...I don't mind hunting your stand if your buddy doesn't want to...thanks for sharing.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Lundy and Crappiedude, you guys have me going out of my mind. I'm sure I won't be able to sleep tonight.

I can't head to my family camp until Sunday am. Was not able to collect my pictures for the past 2 weeks. However, we got 97 shots of deer from 1 camera the week before that. 

As Remnar said in the deer hunting film classic "Escanaba in Da Moonlight" by Jeff Daniels: "Its Like Christmas With Guns!" http://www.escanabathemovie.com/

Wishing you all safety and success,

Chris


----------

